# Soybeans (whole?)



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried to search on this, but came up with tons of conflicting info, maybe I could get some input?

I feed a modified COBBS type diet (whole oats/corn/BOSS/dairy goat 16% pellets and free fed alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay and coastal bermuda). I haven't been able to find cottonseed meal or soybean meal...I did find whole feed soybeans though...does anyone use these?

The thing that concerned me was there seemed to be a lot of posts talking about estrogen&soybeans and the problems it can cause, though it will increase production?

I wouldn't use much, probably a handful or so to raise up the protein level of the total mix (would figure out the whole protein percentage and add the soybeans accordingly).

I like the idea of feeding whole grains if possible...have seen some nasty stuff go through the mills....


thanks much!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

We feed raw soybean,whole oat, cracked corn and milo- of course that's all we have ever fed to milkers so I can't compare, but my understanding is there isn't any real evidence as to not feed them soybeans, and I personally prefer to know exactly what they're eating.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do a left hand search on raw soybeans with Pav's name (lixinboy or something like that or my name as the author). He explained it to me. There isn't a person on the forum who is feeding lacation pellets who is not feeding some sort of soy as protein in their "protein plant byproducts' feed tag. I would certainly prefer feeding soy as my protein than cottonseed meal (course I only know about the cottonseed meal in Texas  SBM has been a staple for centuries as the protein in all livestock feed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Island Creek Farm said:


> I feed a modified COBBS type diet (whole oats/corn/BOSS/dairy goat 16% pellets and free fed alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay and coastal bermuda).


I'm curious. Why do you feed COB and dairy pellets? Is it to up the protein content?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It's really tough to build a cheap enough pellet that's 16% without using soy. I personally have seen no tags from the major pellet makers that did not include soy. There's other sources of protein, like peas, wheat middlings, etc, but honestly, in the subsidized US GMO soy market, it's really cheap to feed soy, which has something like 40% crude protein. And that's what you get in a good many dairy pellets.

The phytoestrogen issue in soy is not exactly 100% clear cut in science, so everyone should develop individual biases and feed accordingly.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> so everyone should develop individual biases


That is the easy part :biggrin


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an abundance of raw soybeans because we raise them. Do you feed them raw or should they be roasted? I feed them to the chickens with corn right now. I've been afraid to feed it to the does because of the estrogen issue. But it's ok to feed if they are confirmed pregnant? Then I would not feed close to the due date as I'm afraid it would interfere with the normal onset of labor. Are you saying it's ok to feed to lactating does though?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What livestock has had problems with pregnancy/delivery/milking/laying eggs/having bunnies/growing out meat in the last 50+ years of soy as the major componet of protein in their feed? Estrogen is part of being female, if we were going to deny soy to our livestock over the estrogen bias than we should keep it away from our male livestock....have we, no, especially if you are feeding meat goat pellets or using calf manna etc...


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Vicki. :blush2 I mix my own grain ration. Just wondering if it is ok to give them the soybeans. I guess I'll slowly incorporate a little in my doe's ration. They have free acess to alfalfa pellets and a good goat mineral. On the milkstand they get whole oats, a sprinkling of corn& BOSS, some kelp meal and yeast mixture. The boys get a meat goat pellet with cocci prevention and the chemical which helps keep them from getting urinary calculi....while they are growing and right before breeding to improve condition. Normally they mostly have free access to alfalfa pellets and mineral and not much grain ration once they are grown. And they have all the native grass pasture (grown on top of limestone rock) that they want. Growing doelings get the grain mixture. Just prior to breeding I also flush the does with the grain mixture also.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Shady Groove has both. We've used the Faithway Cotton Seed Meal made the best tasting milk but b/c of the pestides and defoliate chemical concerns we switched to Soy Meal it had a walloping 48% CP but the milk wasn't as good and yes certain types of estrogen can be found in it, most studies (funded by who) say it's OK but who can u trust these day$? I ordered Flaxseed, its in, were going to try it in fact I meant to make a post on here about all the wonderful benefits not just for humans but for your goats as well!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used flax before. I can get it organically, but I have been worried about it making up a large part of the feed meal because (at least in horses), it's known, or possibly assumed that large quantities could cause a imbalance of certain nutrients. It's much more expensive than soy of course, and I don't know if they will digest the whole seeds...I grind them right before feeding, so it's a little labor intensive too. Are you going to use them as a top dressing or to make up part of a grain feeding? Wonder if it will loosen their poo?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes Anita as with everything else moderation is the key. I'm going to try top dressing w/whole Flaxseed 1st we'll see how it goes seems there is a Nitche market for Flaxseed Milk $$$ but not just that Ive done some research and found Flaxseed can actually benefit the Goats helps laminitis, Selinium deficiency, improve coats theres a whole list of things that make Flax Seed the better choice over Soy. I will make a new post once we get going on this perhaps some of you may be interested ? Thanks Amanda for letting me hijacking ur post 

Happy Holidays
Dave


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

No problem Dave! I fed whole flax to my horses when one came up w/summer itch..it worked well. I wouldn't think you'd need to grind them for goats since they "rechew" everything!

I feed a modified COBB/dairy ration b/c my goats do NOT like the dairy pellets, but the cobb formulation doesn't have much protein w/o using soybean or cottonseed meal, and I haven't decided what to use.

I fed Noble goat from TSC, but they stopped carrying the non medicated, and my goats don't like the DuMor brand pellets. They've got Purina Goat Chow, but mine like to pick out the oats/corn bits and leave the pellets. Anyone else have this issue? I hate paying $16/bag and have them refuse to eat most of it.

*sigh*

They also won't eat alfalfa pellets

Have I got unreasonably picky goats?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave- you mentioned flax in another thread as well.
Are you feeding whole flax? What is your cost? Can you sell your milk for enough to cover this additional expense? I read that the high levels of lignan precursor in flax is good for rumen health but the amino acid profile is not as good as soy or sunflower and the fatty acid profile is about the same as all the seeds commonly sold as fat boosters. Sunflowers top them all for vitamin content and soy has the best mineral content. So I guess a handful of each would make the broadest nutrition profile. Please keep us posted on your efforts and results and costs. 
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Amanda our goats wont eat the ALFALFA Pellets either thats why we use Standlee Cubes from TSC they have learned to break them up .

Lee we are using Food Grade Whole Flax Seed $32.50/50# it's not much more than Cotton Seed Meal $38/50# or Soy $42/50#


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

To Linda, this was at Wikipedia on raw soybeans-
For human consumption, soybeans must be cooked with "wet" heat in order to destroy the trypsin inhibitors (serine protease inhibitors). Raw soybeans, including the immature green form, are toxic to humans, swine, chickens, in fact, all monogastric animals.

So I presume our multi gastric goats can handle raw soybeans.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Laverne,
Not to argue or anything, but I feed our chickens the same as our milkers (raw soybeans ect) I have yet to see any signs of them having a problem with it- I would think if it were toxic to them it would kill them, there egg production ect.??


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow Dave...I found whole "feed" soybeans for $14.50/50# bag. If they were as high as your dealer, I couldn't afford to feed them!

Maybe the difference between "food grade" soybeans and "livestock" soybeans? I understand wanting the best for our goats, but I'd have to take out a second mortgage to feed three goats if I went that route!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> Lee we are using Food Grade Whole Flax Seed $32.50/50# it's not much more than Cotton Seed Meal $38/50# or Soy $42/50#


Your prices are very high. Organic people food is not even that much here either. 
I don't know how you can say that is 'incredibly inexpensive' when talking about livestock feed.
It is horrendously expensive in my book.
12.50 here for 50 pounds of soy at 38% protein.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

I stand corrected Im wrong you 2 are right Soy Meal at Caps is $15.50 and my guy is $15.75 and its 47% donno where I got $42 from?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Amanda how much were you paying for Purina at TSC?


----------

